# K-Edge chain catcher for my Prince...



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi,

Got this chain catcher yesterday and installing was quick and strait forward with a perfect fit. Isn’t the cheapest on the market but I don’t mind to pay a little extra for good craftsmanship and most important to protect the not exactly cheap frame from damage do to a dropped chain. I will say that I think my shifting setup was very accurate but still had my chain coming of sometimes and I hated that. I always paid a lot of attention when dropping the chain to the small ring but I’m very happy now that this issue will be history in the future.
It is really nice not to have to worry about it any longer. 
I would defiantly recommend this to my friends!


----------



## fldogma (Jan 12, 2011)

If only Andy Schleck had this on... is the 10 grams that big of a deal when it cost him the tour or is it a sponsor thing?


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

fldogma said:


> If only Andy Schleck had this on... is the 10 grams that big of a deal when it cost him the tour or is it a sponsor thing?


I can not see that this would be a sponsor thing! I can only say that I will install this catcher on all of my bikes.
I saw pictures that showed pro tour racers having the K-Edge or a similar piece installed.
So it’s known in the race world and being used a lot by professional racers as well.
I defiantly like it very much like I said before and it’s going to be a must item on my bikes!


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

I just put one one my Dogma - it weighs nothing and it stops the chain from coming off even one time then it has paid for itself....

Team Sky has them on their Dogmas as well:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...o-flechas-team-sky-pinarello-kobh-60-1/114399


Steve


----------



## revolution100 (Nov 28, 2007)

Off topic : What a gorgeous prince !!! 

Does a chain catcher actually prevent the chain from dropping?


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

This really is an very nice machined part who does what it was designed for, preventing the chain from dropping. Just look at the pics, no way that the chain will be able to drop from the 39 chainring any more.
Thanks for complimenting on my Prince, I still love riding it and it looks like brand even I did build it up March 2008 and is almost three years old.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Frankie13 said:


> I can not see that this would be a sponsor thing! I can only say that I will install this catcher on all of my bikes.
> I saw pictures that showed pro tour racers having the K-Edge or a similar piece installed.
> So it’s known in the race world and being used a lot by professional racers as well.
> I defiantly like it very much like I said before and it’s going to be a must item on my bikes!


A chain catcher is not always a good idea in a race. In theory the system keeps the chain from falling off the little ring onto the BB, but in a race situation there is the chance that a rider will drop the chain and then get it jammed between the chain catcher and the little ring, or worse. 

Ive seen this happen a few times with different kinds of chain catchers (including the K edge): Chain drops and gets caught between the little ring and protector, rider panics a bit and tries to peddle the chain back onto the ring. The chain then gets even more jammed/wedged, or even slips through the catcher and onto the BB where it is then impossible to get back onto the crank without mechanical assistance. 

Personally I would rather have to get off and fix a chain by hand than risk a complete bike change at the base of an important climb.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

If the chain catcher is properly set up that won't happen. Furthermore, many modern CF bikes' downtube forms a narrow wedge with the inside of the crank spider. So, the chain gets jammed in there. It can be very difficult to get it out, and it will do some damage.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

dave2pvd said:


> If the chain catcher is properly set up that won't happen. Furthermore, many modern CF bikes' downtube forms a narrow wedge with the inside of the crank spider. So, the chain gets jammed in there. It can be very difficult to get it out, and it will do some damage.


+1 there is no way the chain could drop off if it set correctly.


----------

